

Take a screenshot every minute and see how you're spending your day - knes
https://github.com/tjluoma/screenshot-journal

======
Semiapies
This is just like some spyware my employer used to put on everyone's
computers, years back. Weirdly, this was not a feature they seemed to be aware
of - everyone was taken by surprise when some nearly-full hard drives started
filling up, and when I asked if I could clear off these images from my
computer, the answer was, "What images? ...Huh. Yeah, go ahead."

I actually created an HTML front end to conveniently flip through the pics for
just this purpose.

